# Appli math



## euclide (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt acheter l'ipad
	
  et j'aimerai l'utiliser dans ma classe. Connaissez-vous des app pour  les math (niveau 4ème en France et 2ème en Belgique). Style Cabri ou  Géogébra.

Si vous avez des bons plans pour les math, je suis preneur !

Merci.


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Il y a Wolfram qui est payant mais assez puissant,

puis si tu est en 4/2eme, un simple calculette (gratuite) devrait te suffire non?

De plus, google permet maintenant de ploter des graphiques 

Si non, comme apppli, tu as la calculatrice Calculator# qui est assez puissante. J'ai pas encore cherché de calculette graphique pour iPad, mais ça doit surement exister, vu ça existe sur Android en gratuit


----------



## euclide (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Une calculatrice ne m'avancera pas beaucoup, ce que je recherche, c'est surtout les isométries, les médiatrices, bissectrices etc.... 

Je vais regarder ton appli, je verrai bien.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

et elle doit faire quoi ton appli avec tout ce petit monde? 

ou ce qu'il te faut ce sont tes définition en pdf? histoire de ne pas devoir les étudier ;-)


----------



## euclide (9 Décembre 2011)

Benh montrer l'effet d'une symétrie, d'une translation ou d'une rotation avec un polygone ou une image. Montrer qu'un cercle inscrit est toujours inscrit quant on modifie un triangle, montrer des développements de solides, montrer des angles et leurs caractéristiques avec des parallèles...

On voit que t'es pas prof de math ;-) Pour les fiches... Je n'en ai plus depuis que je lance mon enregistrement sur mp3 depuis mon portable. Ça n'abîme pas ma voix comme ça !!!


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Aaaah, tu es prof, milles excuses, je pensais élevé , de la ma confusion... Et des vidéos? Ça pourrait aller? Si non, oui, du côté de wolfram. Si non fais une recherche "grapher" pour voir ce que ça donne?


----------



## euclide (9 Décembre 2011)

Mouille, la vidéo c'est bien mais un peu trop cadrée. Un programme comme geogebra par exemple permet de modifier un point de la forme en fonction des besoins, des questions posées etc...

Geogebra est une petite merveille pour ça... Mais en Java :-(


----------

